# Systemd y Gnome 3.8

## Jack Krauser

Bueno amigos, heme aqui con otra duda

Finalmente pude terminar dea actualizar mi sistema y sin darme cuenta, me ha instalado gnome 3.8 con systemd... De cierta manera iba a llegar a ese punto pero al hacer un update éste se me ha adelantado =/

En fin, he seguido la guia de como actualizar a gnome3.8, y este me envia a la guia de como instalar systemd y a su vez este me guia a la guia de como instalar initramfs... Despues de haber hecho todo (creo yo) al pie de la letra reinicie mi equipo y mediante una entrada en mi grub para que inicie Gentoo con systemd, pues creo que este no inicia ya que me quedo sin tty (o sea ctrl + alt + 1, 2, 3, etc) y pese a que puedo escribir en la pantalla en negro que me aparece (en la cual solo me aparece el hostname) pues no reacciona en nada, es como si eso fuera todo pero bueno, lo que hago ahora es entrar con la otra entrada en el grub en la cual siempre he iniciado (en la que antes se usaba opencr) y obviamente no puedo iniciar gnome porque necesita de systemd, pero mi sorpresa fue que pese a que demoro como 5 minutos, gnome logro arrancar pero fue la unica vez que lo hizo, al reiniciar el sistema alli quedo y estoy atascado sin saber que hacer y tampoco tengo entorno grafico

Acudo a ustedes para que me ayuden a tener entorno grafico de nuevo porque de verdad necesito hacer unas cosas que tengo en el equipo (un trabajo) y ya llevo retrasado casi 5 dias por todo este asunto que me acontece....

Se agradece toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar y estoy dispuesto a dar cualquier informacion que se necesite para poder llegar a la solucion de todo esto...

PD: he leido tanto acerca de systemd y gnome3.8 pero nada que me pueda ayudar, incluso he leido temas relacionado en otras distros pero nadie aborda una situacion como la mia =/

----------

## gringo

has añadido systemd a tus uses y recompilado todo lo que tenga esa USE verdad ? Acuérdate tb. de desinstalar consolekit y desactivar esa USE ( si es que la tienes puesta).

la verdad no se me ocurre que está pasando extactamente, nos puedes poner el log de carga del sistema cuando lo lanzas con systemd ?

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias gringo por ayudarme  :Smile: 

Vamos por partes:

 *gringo wrote:*   

> has añadido systemd a tus uses y recompilado todo lo que tenga esa USE verdad ? Acuérdate tb. de desinstalar consolekit y desactivar esa USE ( si es que la tienes puesta)

 

Te comento que (parte de lo que dice la wiki de Gentoo acerca de systemd) puse primero (antes de actualizar el sistema con "emerge -avuND world") la use "systemd en el archivo make.conf y consolekit no está dentro de mis use globales ni tampoco dentro de las locales (acabo de revisar todos lo que hice dentro de /etc/portage/package.X donde X, como ustedes saben, son los diferentes tipos de organizacion que se puede hacer a las use) pero, consolekit4.0.6 si lo tengo aun instalado en el sistema y si lo llego a eliminar: ¿Podré acceder al sistema como para poder trastear en el?... Yo mismo me la responderé porque la desinstalaré mientras escribo esto y en el proximo reinicio lo comprobaré...

 *gringo wrote:*   

> nos puedes poner el log de carga del sistema cuando lo lanzas con systemd?

 

Según tanta información leída acerca de systemd, el nuevo log que manejará es journalclt pero no estaba seguro de que el comando funcione sin haber iniciado systemd pero ejecutandolo ahora (recién me he puesto a revisar el bendito log que tanto estaba buscando ya que no sabia como activarlo, todo por no leer el man =/) y he aquí el resultado: (no he podido resistir a exhalar un "eureca" al haber podido hacerlo XD):

```
journalctl | grep "Dec 16" | wgetpaste
```

 *wgetpaste wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/159407/

 

Echándole un vistazo a este log me llama mucho la atencion esta parte en el arranque del kernel:

 *journalctl wrote:*   

> Dec 16 09:49:49 jackkrauseri7gentoo kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities
> 
> Dec 16 09:49:49 jackkrauseri7gentoo kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities
> 
> 

 

Siendo que todas mis particiones son EXT4 (a excepción de las particiones win2 (lo tengo solo por cuestiones de juegos aunque usando el win2 8 he tenido que formatear esa partición 2 veces xq se daña a cada rato esa cosa.... definitivamente win2 8 es muy por abajo que el 7, solo que ahora se lo ve un poco mas bonito pero tssssssss), ¿porque las quiere montar como ext3 y 2? Lo peor de todo es que esa partición en la partición en donde tengo a "/" y si no la estuviera montando como ext4 ni siquiera avanzaria con el arranque del sistema (me supongo); pero imagino que no es problema ya que el sistema sigue su curso.

Por lo demás veo un arranque normal incluso, parece que activa las tty porque por ahí las menciona y no muestra ningún error relacionado...

Bueno, eso es todo en cuanto puedo aportar en información por el momento... Gracias por vuestra ayuda   :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *wgetpaste wrote:*   

> Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/bin/gdm: No such file or directory

 

Creo que debes reinstalar gdm.Last edited by quilosaq on Wed Dec 18, 2013 2:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola quilosaq gracias por tu tiempo ^_^

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *wgetpaste wrote:*   Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/bin/gdm: No such file or directory 
> 
> Creo que debes reinstalad dgm.

 

Te comento que no se porque se puso esa ruta (/usr/bin/gdm) cuando debería ser /usr/sbin/gdm, bueno la cosa es que desactive el servicio con systemclt disable gdm.service, reinstale gdm, lo volvi a activar con systemclt enable gdm.service y al fin pude iniciar gdm (o sea, es donde se loguean los usuarios no?) YEAH!!!!! Pero, Oh no!!!! Gnome aun no incia, solo tengo una linda pantalla negra y en donde deberían estar la tty, aun tengo mi hostname en dicha pantalla negra pero de ahí no pasa para ingresar comandos... Con todo, vuelvo a poner mi nuevo log proporcionado por journlctl (por favor prestad atención a las últimas líneas en donde veo bastantes errores que creo que impiden el arranque normal de gnome):

```
journalctl | grep "Dec 17 13:24" | wgetpaste
```

 *journalctl wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/159575/

 

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba reinstalando gnome-session. Si no funciona publica tu 

```
emerge --info
```

.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias de nuevo quilosaq por tu ayuda...

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba reinstalando gnome-session.[/code].

 

Reinstale gnome-session y de paso a gnome-shell. Ahi va el log de ese arranque:

```
journalctl | grep "Dec 17 15:22" | wgetpaste   
```

 *journalctl wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/159610/

 

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si no funciona publica tu 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

como no me funcionó, publico mi emerge --info

```
emerge --info > log && less log | wgetpaste
```

 *journalctl wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/159613/

 

Me tiene intrigado esta linea en el journalctl:

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 17 15:23:08 jackkrauseri7gentoo gnome-session[2360]: Window manager warning: Got a request to focus the no_focus_window with a timestamp of 0.  This shouldn't happen!

 

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes consolekit en las USE y creo que debería estar negada (-consolekit).

Otra opción es que te cambies a un perfil mas seguro para que systemd funcione, por ejemplo default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Installation

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Tienes consolekit en las USE y creo que debería estar negada (-consolekit).

 

Esto me parece muy raro ya que en serio no la tengo activa, a menos que debido al perfil que tengo seleccionado esté incluido consolekit... Con todo acabo de ponerla dentro de /etc/portage/make.conf como -consolekit y volvi a reinstalar todo (de paso de nuevo gnome-session y gnome-shell)

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otra opción es que te cambies a un perfil mas seguro para que systemd funcione, por ejemplo default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Installation

 

Esta parte es parte de algo que vengo arrastrando desde la primera vez que instale Gentoo: Seleccionar el perfil adecuado

Poco a poco que me vaya dando tiempo, quiero tener los dos grandes monstruos en mi equipo: KDE, GNOME y el hecho de escoger un perfil predeterminado haria que si instalo el uno, tenga problemas con el otro (por lo menos asi lo entiendo) por ello es que mejor escojo algo general para, segun eso, ir construyendo las cosas poco a poco sabiendo lo que estoy haciendo. La pregunta es: Si escojo el perfil de gnome/systemd, ¿Podré cambiar de perfil cuando ya se me antoje instalar KDE?

Con todo dejo el ulimo log con el que arranque ya definiivamente sin el soporte de consolekit:

```
journalctl | grep "Dec 17 15:22" | wgetpaste
```

 *journalctl wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/159642/

 

PD: Aun no funciona   :Razz: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 16 09:49:49 jackkrauseri7gentoo kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities 
> 
> Dec 16 09:49:49 jackkrauseri7gentoo kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities 

 

esto te sale porque tienes CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23 en tu kernel. Si quieres que desaparezca añade a tu cargador rootfstype=ext4.

 *Quote:*   

> Esto me parece muy raro ya que en serio no la tengo activa, a menos que debido al perfil que tengo seleccionado esté incluido consolekit

 

exacto, el perfil desktop lo activa que yo sepa. Tienes que añadir -consolekit a tu make.conf, recompilar los paquetes que tengan esa use y desinstalar consolekit.

usa mejor el perfil desktop/gnome/systemd.

 *Quote:*   

> Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/bin/gdm: No such file or directory

 

que pasas si lanzas gdm manualemente ?

saluetes

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias gringo por tomarte un tiempo  :Smile: 

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dec 16 09:49:49 jackkrauseri7gentoo kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities 
> 
> Dec 16 09:49:49 jackkrauseri7gentoo kernel: EXT4-fs (sda5): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities  
> 
> esto te sale porque tienes CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23 en tu kernel. Si quieres que desaparezca añade a tu cargador rootfstype=ext4.

 

No equivale lo mismo a si desactivo esa funcionalidad en el kernel???

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Esto me parece muy raro ya que en serio no la tengo activa, a menos que debido al perfil que tengo seleccionado esté incluido consolekit 
> 
> exacto, el perfil desktop lo activa que yo sepa. Tienes que añadir -consolekit a tu make.conf, recompilar los paquetes que tengan esa use y desinstalar consolekit.

 

como dice el mensaje que puse aqui ya puse en make.conf la use -consolekit y reinstale todo de nuevo y de paso desinstale consolekit y nada

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usa mejor el perfil desktop/gnome/systemd.

 

Eso es lo que me pregunto, este perfil solo tiene las USE necesarias para compilar el sistema con ese soporte, pero que pasaría si quiero instalar tambien kde??, no creo que sea tan conveniente ir cambiando de perfil cada vez y cuando... lo que he hecho ahora es cambiar de perfil a gnome/systemd momentáneamente, verifique que USE nomas tenia y volvi al perfil en el que estaba (desktop) y agregue manualmente esas USE y recompile el sistema y acabo de reiniciar y nada

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/bin/gdm: No such file or directory 
> 
> que pasas si lanzas gdm manualemente?

 

Como comente en el post inicial, no puedo lanzarlo porque no puedo escribir nada en las tty, pero como dice un dicho "una imagen vale mas que mil palabras" pues he tomado unas fotos para dar una idea de lo que pasa:

1) Asi queda cuando inicio el sistema, sin tty (cabe destacar que el login si se inicia y me logueo con mi usuario pero hasta ahi nomas es el asunto) --> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7lml7bsya4yndax/20131218_135734.jpg

2) Aqui les muestro que puedo escribir millon cosas y no pasa nada, esto me parece sumamente extraño y gracioso a la vez --> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gunqi8mzehemo4i/20131218_135848.jpg

3) Despues de loguearme lo unico que sale es el mouse y lo puedo mover pero no hace nada mas porque no hay nada --> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w9nch1pf9qsz2oo/20131218_135713.jpg

----------

## quilosaq

A ver si podemos ver mas cosas:

```
systemctrl --failed
```

 para ver las unidades de systemd que han fallado en el arranque.

```
systemctrl
```

 para ver el estado de todas las unidades.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> A ver si podemos ver mas cosas:
> 
> ```
> systemctrl --failed
> ```
> ...

 

Como mencioné en su momento (y creo yo es el mayor problema de todos) es que no puedo ejecutar esos comando ya que no tengo disponibles las terminales virtuales (tty) cuando inicio como systemd, y al ejecutarlo en la otra entrada que tengo en el grub me sale un mensaje como

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager

 

Esto es en los dos comandos =/

PD: Les muestro como tengo configurado mi grub:

```
less /boot/grub/grub.conf | wgetpaste
```

 *grub.conf wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/160244/

 

----------

## Jack Krauser

Nueva Información:

Ahora que recuerdo, trabajaba en la migracion a initramfs y en la guia dice asi:

 *http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Initramfs/HOWTO#Using_genkernel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Using genkernel
> 
> Gentoo's kernel building utility, genkernel, can be used to generate an initramfs, even if you didn't use genkernel to configure and build your kernel.
> ...

 

En mi caso compile el kernel a mano, no use genkernel, pero como no se como hacer un initramfs a mano mejor use el genkernel como dice la guia pero al usar el comando propuesto salta un error que no se xq se producira y se los pongo (de repente esta sea la razon por la cual parece que no termina de arrancar del todo systemd):

```
genkernel --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs | wgetpaste
```

 *genkernel wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/160258/

 

Prestad atencion a las ultimas lineas en donde puse el error que me aparece en consola... Alguna idea?

PD: Por si acaso, listo mis particiones:

```
fdisk  -l 
```

 *fdisk -l wrote:*   

> Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/160265/

 

----------

## rivapic

No se si tendrá que ver con el initramfs, yo no lo necesito porque compilo mi kernel a mano y meto los mudulos estaticamente.

Seria interesante que probaras a arrancar tu kernel compilado a mano sin initramfs, osea quita la linea en el grub de initramfs. 

Por otra parte aunque no dice nada la guía de systemd yo compilo mi kernel  con esta opción

```
Gentoo Linux  --->   

Support for init systems, system and service managers  --->

  │ │               [ ] OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers                         │ │  

  │ │               [*] systemd  
```

No creo que pase nada si se dejan las 2 activadas.

Siento no poder darte mas ayuda, aunque tuve algunos problemas con la instalación de systemd no son como este.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias rivapic por tu respuesta =)

Te comento algo que me causa mucha curiosidad y asombro:

 *rivapic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por otra parte aunque no dice nada la guía de systemd yo compilo mi kernel  con esta opción
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yo tambien configuro mi kernel a mano pero no lo veo así como pones, de hecho, la opción "Support for init systems, system and service managers" no la tengo en mi kernel a pesar de estar usando "gentoo-sources" como fuentes del kernel y lo hice siguiendo el handbook (tengo 64 bits por si acaso), pero para matar las dudas de que si tengo gentoo-sources o no, miren esto... Si hicieron clic veran que si lo tengo instalado pero igual no me aparece esa opcion...

Pues bien, estoy usando un kernel de mayo que fue cuando instale Gentoo en mi equipo y en esta actualizacion me di cuenta de que tuve otras fuentes de kernel actual, por lo cual estoy procediendo a actualizar (usar) al kernel actual, o sea, paso de esto a esto, siguiendo esta guia obviamente, pero de todos modos creo que si es por motivos de kernel, deberían publicar en la wiki donde se explica acerca de systemd desde que versión del kernel es compatible systemd... Por ahora compilare el nuevo kernel, modificare el grub, reconstruire paquetes y despues de un largo etcétera, reiniciaré cruzando los dedos para que inicie Gnome al fin  :Very Happy:  (la esperanza es lo último que se pierde ^_^)

Gracias por vuestra ayuda ^_^

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> ...creo que si es por motivos de kernel, deberían publicar en la wiki donde se explica acerca de systemd desde que versión del kernel es compatible systemd.

 No creo que el problema venga de tu versión del kernel aunque usar un kernel actualizado siempre es conveniente.

systemd no especifica nada sobre la versión a utilizar de gentoo-sources (no es una dependencia) como no puede ser de otra manera ya que se puede utlizar ese paquete o un kernel de cualquier otra procedencia. Revisando el ebuild si que se puede ver que comprueba que el kernel sea, al menos, versión 3.0 para construir systemd.

----------

## quilosaq

Si sigues con problemas compueba que tienes en /etc/pam.d/system-auth

```
...

session         optional        pam_systemd.so

...
```

Si tampoco funciona deshabilita el arranque de gdm eliminando el enlace simbólico:

```
/etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias quilosaq por tu respuesta ^_^

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...creo que si es por motivos de kernel, deberían publicar en la wiki donde se explica acerca de systemd desde que versión del kernel es compatible systemd. No creo que el problema venga de tu versión del kernel aunque usar un kernel actualizado siempre es conveniente.
> 
> systemd no especifica nada sobre la versión a utilizar de gentoo-sources (no es una dependencia) como no puede ser de otra manera ya que se puede utlizar ese paquete o un kernel de cualquier otra procedencia. Revisando el ebuild si que se puede ver que comprueba que el kernel sea, al menos, versión 3.0 para construir systemd.

 

El wiki dice:

 *http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd wrote:*   

> Kernel
> 
> systemd makes use of many modern Linux kernel features. Right now, the lower bound on kernel version is set in the ebuild to 2.6.39. In recent versions of sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, there is a convenient way of selecting the mandatory and optional Kernel options for systemd:
> 
>  [Collapse] 
> ...

 

Normalmente las guías son simplemente eso, guías; pero normalmente es convenientes seguirlas al pie de la letra y en este caso tenía que hacerlo, pero no se ve dichas opciones en el kernel que tenía (3.7.10), por eso es que a veces cuando uno pide ayuda suelen decir: "pero hiciste eso que dice la guia???" y si se responde "no" pues toca hacerlo y mi comentario iba más orientado a eso... Por lo pronto actualicé el kernel a la última version que emerge me instalo (3.10.17), reinicié y naranjas que Gnome arranca

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si sigues con problemas compueba que tienes en /etc/pam.d/system-auth
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Lo que tengo en ese archivo es:

```

auth      required   pam_env.so 

auth      required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

auth      optional   pam_permit.so

 

account      required   pam_unix.so 

account      optional   pam_permit.so

 

password   required   pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

password   required   pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

password   optional   pam_permit.so

 

session      required   pam_limits.so 

session      required   pam_env.so 

session      required   pam_unix.so 

session      optional   pam_permit.so

-session          optional    pam_systemd.so

```

Lo que me llama la atención es ese "menos" (-) delante de lo que se refiere a systemd. Según la wiki debería ir algo así:

```
...

session         optional        pam_systemd.so
```

Si preguntan, yo no lo he añadido ya que no entiendo muy bien lo que hace pambase y según lo que pensaba es que si tenía problemas con networkmanager ahí lo usaba... Con todo lo voy a modificar y a reiniciar para ver si ya funciona

----------

## Jack Krauser

Acabo de reiniciar y no hay cambios de ninguna indole, adjunto log de journalctl

NOTA: Acabo de instalar KDE y tampoco puedo ingresar, solo queda en la pantalla de logueo de kdm, cada vez estoy mas seguro que el problema es systemd pero no se que es o donde es el problema. El prompt en las tty siguen sin aparecer y eso para mi es una mala señal =/

EDITO: En el log que adjunto, esta quitado el enlace simbolico "/etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service", se lo puede hacer simplemente con "systemctl disable gdm" y se borra automaticamente, pero ahora una duda: ¿porque si estoy en openRC puedo ejecutar ciertos comando de systemd??? (por ejemplo journactl y systemctl enable/disable service.foo se ejecutan sin problemas)

----------

## quilosaq

La idea era deshabilitar el inicio automático del servidor X y del login gráfico para arreglar lor terminales virtuales. Instalando KDE ésto no se consigue. Te aconsejo que deshabilites kdm y nos cuentes:

```
# systemctl disable kdm

# systemctl stop kdm
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> La idea era deshabilitar el inicio automático del servidor X y del login gráfico para arreglar lor terminales virtuales. Instalando KDE ésto no se consigue. Te aconsejo que deshabilites kdm y nos cuentes:
> 
> ```
> # systemctl disable kdm
> 
> ...

 

Como puse en mi post anterior, todo entorno gráfico quedó deshabilitado y el log que puse lo demuestra, y te digo que aun no me funciona  :Sad: ... Porqueeeeeeeeee :'(

----------

## quilosaq

¿pambase lo tienes con systemd y sin consolekit?

```
equery uses pambase
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿pambase lo tienes con systemd y sin consolekit?
> 
> ```
> equery uses pambase
> ```
> ...

 

Pues al parecer si:

```
-consolekit

+cracklib

-debug

+gnome-keyring

-minimal

-mktemp

-pam_krb5

-pam_ssh

-passwdqc

+sha512

+systemd
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

Señores, me complace anunciaros que Gnome 3.8 inció (YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!) pero, ¿cómo?. He estado leyendo y leyendo y leyendo durante casi una semana (tanto en Gentoo como en otras distros) desde que tengo este problema y uno de los problemas comunes que encontré es que solo pueden loguearse con el usuario root (nunca describieron la falla con un usuario normal)... Ya me estaba resignando a que se podría encontrar solución a esto, pero gracias a Dios, como un rayo se me vino una pregunta a la cabeza: ¿Qué pasaría si me logueo como root? Nunca lo he intentado así que active gdm desde openRC:

```
systemctl enable gdm
```

Reinicié e ingresé las credenciales y YEAH!!!! entró pero existe un problema:

Aún sigo sin terminal virtual, es decir, las tty. Si por "A" o "B" motivo cierro el entorno gráfico, me veré obligado a reiniciar el sistema a las malas y eso no debe de ser así; debo de ser capaz de manipular el sistema desde consola así que mientras consulto como loguearme con un usuario normal, ¿me pueden ayudar con este problema de las tty? Ahora que si no les molesta ayudarme acerca de como loguearme con un usuario normal pues no me vendría nada mal unos tips  :Wink: 

Cada vez más cerca de solucionar todo este embrollo que viendolo por el lado bueno, me ayudo a aprender bastante de todos estos nuevos cambios

----------

## quilosaq

Ya que has entrado con systemd mira si puedes publicar lo que dije antes.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias quilosaq por toda tu ayuda:

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Ya que has entrado con systemd mira si puedes publicar lo que dije antes.

 

Pues ahí va el asunto:

 *systemctrl --failed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/160703/

 

Cabe recalcar que ahoritas añadi esos modulos en el archivo "/etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf" como recomienda el wiki y esos módulos los saque de lo que tenia anteriormente en "/etc/conf.d/modules" para mi antiguo kernel que salio del siguiente comando "find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less" que lo dice el handbook, los modulos en cuestion son estos

Y ahora el otro comando:

 *systemctrl  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/160704/

 

Systemd me recomienda pasar el parametro -all así que de paso ahi va:

 *systemctrl  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/160719/

 

Y para rematar la piñata, incluyo el log de journalctl:

 *systemctrl  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/160722/

 

Bueno por lo menos eso es cuanto puedo informar... Gracias por su atencion,cada vez estoy mas cerca de tener un sistema completamente funcional...

PD: Cabe recalcar que el problema no es solo en Gnome sino tambien de KDE (el problema de que me logueo como root y no como usuario normal)

----------

## quilosaq

Veamos información de la unidad que falla:

```
#systemctl status systemd-modules-load

#systemctl show systemd-modules-load
```

Para ver si puedes loguearte en un sistema mínimo haz:

```
#systemctl rescue
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

Gracias quilosaq por toda tu ayuda =)

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Veamos información de la unidad que falla:
> 
> ```
> #systemctl status systemd-modules-load
> 
> ...

 

Disculpa por contestar tan tarde, ha sido un dia muy atareado, pero ahi va:

 *systemctl status systemd-modules-load wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/160899/

 

 *systemctl show systemd-modules-load wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/160901/

 

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Para ver si puedes loguearte en un sistema mínimo haz:
> 
> ```
> #systemctl rescue
> ```
> ...

 

Pues te cuento que al hacer esto pude loguearme con el usuario que normalmente solia usar en openRC YEAH!!!!!!!! Y de hecho, hasta en las tty aparecio el prompt para escribir y poderme loguear y todo el asunto YEAH!!!!!!.... Pero aun queda trabajo por hacer ya que no tengo el español como idioma principal, no puedo modificar la hora porque al hacer clic no pasa nada =/... Y el problema mas grande que tengo por ahora es la red, mi tarjeta tiene por nombre "eno1" y pese a que el servicio "dhcpcd" y "NetworkManager" estan habilitados y funcionando, la red cada rato se va (se desasigna un ip) y bueno, dejo un log de lo que pasa con dhcpcd y NetworkManager

Espero su ayuda y muchas gracias por todo su apoyo :')

PD: Acerca del problema de red, estaba leyendo algunas cosas y me tope con esto (obviamente no funciona por ser otra distro) pero se puede apreciar que systemd al parecer es mas amigable en otras distros que Gentoo, solo es mi pequeña apreciacion nada mas =)

PD2: Aun no logro entender (ni salgo de mi asombro) el hecho de que este comando "systemctl rescue" haya solucionado mi tremendo lio ya que no se como funciona pero bueeeee, ya leere el man o por internet algun articulo sobre este comando (sobre todo a la opcion rescue) pero si no es molestia me puedes dejar por aqui el significado =)

----------

## quilosaq

El problema que tienes con la red creo que se debe a que tienes habilitadas dos unidades de systemd que son incompatibles: network y NetworkManager.

Deshabilita uno de los dos. En tu caso creo que te conviene deshabilitar network.

----------

## quilosaq

http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.special.html#rescue.target

Sobre systemctl rescue te remito a lo que dice el enlace que te adjunto.

Según yo lo entiendo ejecutar ese comando es poner en marcha solo un sistema básico y un interprete de comandos. Esto no es coherente con lo que dices de no poder ajustar la hora haciendo click. ¿Es que te ha arrancado gnome?

El siguiente paso a systemctl rescue sería systemctl default. Ver si arranca y ver los mensajes de error (journalctl -f).

----------

## Jack Krauser

NOTA ANTES DE LEER: Disculparan por el largo mensaje pero mientras más información se logre dar, será mucho para todos ver lo que está pasando y de paso ayudará a quienes llegasen a tener el mismo problema que yo así que pido su comprensión y que se tomen el tiempo para leer cada cosa que puse, gracias por su gentil atención   :Smile:   

Hola quilosaq, seguimos trasteando en esto =P

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> El problema que tienes con la red creo que se debe a que tienes habilitadas dos unidades de systemd que son incompatibles: network y NetworkManager.
> 
> Deshabilita uno de los dos. En tu caso creo que te conviene deshabilitar network.

 

Si lo que menciones es cierto entonces al hacer un "systemctl status network" debería aparecer un resultado... Veamos

```
# systemctl status network
```

 *systemctl status network wrote:*   

> network.service
> 
>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
> 
>    Active: inactive (dead)
> ...

 

El servicio simplemente no existe   :Cool: 

Pero en cambio si hacemos lo mismo con "NetworkManager" pues no sale lo mismo:

```
# systemctl status NetworkManager
```

 *systemctl status NetworkManager wrote:*   

> Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service; enabled)
> 
>    Active: active (running) since Sun 2013-12-22 18:13:25 ECT; 32min ago
> 
>  Main PID: 308 (NetworkManager)
> ...

 

Pues bien, de alguna manera se me ocurrió desactivar el servicio "dhcpcd" ya que lo estaba usando para gestionar la asignación de ip que hace mi router pero antes de eso veamos su estado:

```
# systemctl status dhcpcd
```

 *systemctl status dhcpcd wrote:*   

> dhcpcd.service - Lightweight DHCP client daemon
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/dhcpcd.service; enabled)
> 
>    Active: active (running) since Sun 2013-12-22 18:13:20 ECT; 33min ago
> ...

 

Por alguna extraña razón me quita la ip pero pensandolo bien después de analizar tu comentario el día de ayer (por eso no contesté ayer), ¿Será que el conflicto es entre NetworkManager y dhcpcd? Después de escribir este post haré las respectivas prueba desactivando uno y otro....

Con todo, por el momento, he deshabilitado dhcpcd y tengo red... Veamos su estado:

```
# systemctl status NetworkManager
```

 *systemctl status NetworkManager wrote:*   

> NetworkManager.service - Network Manager
> 
>    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service; enabled)
> 
>    Active: active (running) since lun 2013-12-23 02:07:17 ECT; 10h ago
> ...

 

Lo que me causa más curiosidad es ver como mi hostname ha cambiado de nombre ya que antes era "jackkrauseri7gentoo" y ahora se convirtió en "dhcppc1" y según estaba investigando (otra razón por no haber contestado ayer) si ejecuto el comando "hostnamectl status" obtengo el siguiente resultado: (prestad atención al resaltado en rojo)

```
# hostnamectl status
```

 *hostnamectl status wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Static hostname: jackkrauseri7gentoo
> 
>    Pretty hostname: JackKrauseri7Gentoo
> ...

 

Y según "man" menciona acerca de este comando:

```
# man hostnamectl
```

 *man hostnamectl wrote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        hostnamectl may be used to query and change the system hostname and related settings.
> 
>        This tool distinguishes three different hostnames: the high-level "pretty" hostname which might include all kinds of special
> ...

 

Como puedes apreciar, al haber usado NetworkManager, se me ha asigando un "transient hostname" que en este caso fue "dhcppc1" pero el problema que esto me ocasiona es que ciertos servicios no me funcionen como por ejemplo "glassfish v2" ya que necesitan una resolución de nombres mediante "hostname" pero investigando de esto si hago un "nslookup localhost" me devuelve el siguiente resultado:

```
# nslookup localhost
```

 *nslookup localhost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Server:		192.168.1.1
> 
> Address:	192.168.1.1#53
> ...

 

Se que son problemas muy aislados y que creo podría abrir un nuevo hilo preguntando de ello pero por ahora seguiré por aquí ya que sigue siendo cuestiones entre systemd y Gnome3.8 que es la razón de este hilo ya que ahora los controles de muchos aspectos están siendo controlados por systemd (con esto me refiero a los diferentes comando que trae systemd como por ejemplo hostnamectl, journalctl, etc)

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.special.html#rescue.target
> 
> Sobre systemctl rescue te remito a lo que dice el enlace que te adjunto.
> 
> Según yo lo entiendo ejecutar ese comando es poner en marcha solo un sistema básico y un interprete de comandos
> ...

 

La verdad es un muy buen artículo y la verdad ha habido una laaaaarga y extensa información de todo esto, gracias por ayudarme   :Wink: 

Bueno, no se si al iniciar en modo "rescue" se quedará así incluso después de un reinicio pero pese a tener un entorno mínimo igual gdm logró arrancar (pues creo que debería no haberlo hacerlo   :Rolling Eyes:  ) pero de todas manera no afecta si lo ejecuto incluso después de haber reiniciado ^_^

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Según yo lo entiendo ejecutar ese comando es poner en marcha solo un sistema básico y un interprete de comandos. Esto no es coherente con lo que dices de no poder ajustar la hora haciendo click. ¿Es que te ha arrancado gnome?

 

Creo que mi emoción (igualado a mi cansancio ese día) no me permitió expresarme con claridad pero te comento que GNOME LOGRÓ ARRANCAR!!!! YEAH!!!!!, pero, ¿cómo?, pues simplemente ejecutando el comando que me diste ese día:

```
# systemctl rescue
```

No se que habrá hecho este comando en mi Gentoo pero creo que el nombre mismo lo dice todo para mí: "rescue"   :Laughing:  (de verdad que éste comando me rescato porque en verdad no se que hizo pero me solucionó el poder entrar a Gnome como un usuario cualquiera) pero igual sigo teniendo problemas en Gnome y como dije una ocasión en unos posts más arriba: "Una imagen vale más que mil palabras" pues más que imagen hice un screencast para mostraros los problemas específicos que tengo, el enlace está aquí (es un enlace a YouTube y lo puse ahí porque no sabía donde más ponerlo )

PD: Esto es algo fuera de este tema, pero a la vez está íntimamente ligado al tema de este post:

Cada vez que instalo algo, emerge me pide que reconstruya ciertas "librerías" mediante un comando "emerge @preserved-rebuild" pero cuando lo hago tengo un lindo y hermoso bloqueo que no me permite continuar y debido a que no soy tan bueno entendiendo a emerge (solo es cuestiones de bloqueos, el resto no es tan complicado) pues no se que hacer y estoy algo estancado en éste punto y todo esto se viene arrastrando de mi post anterior en donde tenía conflictos en la actualización de Gentoo, los bloqueos específicos que tengo son:

```
# emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 *emerge wrote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   Rf   ] dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin-1.7.0.45 
> 
> [ebuild  NS    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-3.0.1-r2 [3.8.1] USE="introspection python -debug" 
> ...

 

Lo que hice para tratar de zafarme y no ser carga a ustedes fue eliminar gnome-panel (en su versión 2) y volverla a instalar (en su versión 3) y lo mismo para libgweather, el detalle aquí es que al parecer aún se necesitan esos dos paquetes que, según yo, hacen referencia a Gnome 2  :Question: 

De paso agrego la lista de "librerías" que emerge me señala se deben reconstruir:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> !!! existing preserved libs:
> 
> >>> package: x11-libs/pango-1.34.1
> 
>  *  - /usr/lib64/libpangox-1.0.so.0
> ...

 

Bueno, por el momento eso es todo ^_^

----------

## quilosaq

@Jack Krauser:

No te ofendas, pero lo que es un milagro es que te funcione algo. Olvídate de este hilo y arregla tu sistema. Lo mejor sería que abrieras otro hilo si quieres recibir ayuda.

Hasta que no tengas una salida vacia de estos dos comandos olvídate de gnome:

```
emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse world

emerge -pv @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @Jack Krauser:
> 
> No te ofendas, pero lo que es un milagro es que te funcione algo. Olvídate de este hilo y arregla tu sistema. Lo mejor sería que abrieras otro hilo si quieres recibir ayuda.

 

"Los milagros aún existen"   :Smile:  y de cierta manera fuiste parte de eso porque con tu ayuda tengo lo que tengo hasta ahora ^_^, así que no me ofendo   :Razz: 

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hasta que no tengas una salida vacia de estos dos comandos olvídate de gnome:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Siguiendo tu consejo acabo de abrir un hilo acerca del problema específico de "emerge @preserved-rebuild" el cual está aquí... Si fueras tan amable de ayudarme con eso sería muy útil de tu parte y te lo agradecería un montón  :Very Happy: 

Hasta mientras te comento que "emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse world" no devuelve ningún problema de ninguna índole, solo el detalle es con "emerge @preserved-rebuild"

----------

## Jack Krauser

El hilo lo mantendré abierto hasta que tenga un sistema sólido y de cierta manera este hilo servirá como un log de lo que he estado haciendo así, si alguien tiene un problema como el mio, no le resultará tan dificil hallar una respuesta...

He solucionado hasta el momento mi problema de red mediante dhcpcd, y es que "man" dice de este:

 *man dhcpcd wrote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>      dhcpcd is an implementation of the DHCP client specified in RFC 2131.
> 
>      dhcpcd gets the host information (IP address, routes, etc) from a DHCP
> ...

 

Entonces, según mi problema, yo habilitaba NetworkManager y, como soy nuevo en systemd, habilité también el servicio dhcpcd ya que mi router asigna una ip a mi equipo. Pues hasta ahí la lógica suena correcto en los servicios que habilité porque NetworkManager, segun yo, hacía que los dispositivos de red estuviesen disponible (una especie "ifconfig eno1 up", donde "eno1" puede ser "ethX") y dhcpcd asignaba la ip, pero recién leyendo "man" de NetworkManager dice:

 *man NetworkManager wrote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        The  NetworkManager  daemon  attempts to make  networking configuration
> 
>        and operation as painless and automatic as  possible  by  managing  the
> ...

 

Entonces al haberlos yo habilitado provoqué que los dos servicios se "pelearan" por el recurso de red (en este caso mi tarjeta de red llamada por el kernel como "eno1") y por ende los dos fallaban. Lla solución fue desactivar NetworkManager y dejar que la red sea asignada por dhcpcd. Pero siendo honesto, si hago una comparación entre NetworkManager y dhcpcd, prefiero mil veces NetworkManager pero la única pega en mi caso es que mi hostname no puede ser resuelto y eso me causa problemas como por ejemplo en "glassfish2" que no es capaz de reconocer a mi equipo; así que por el momento mi sistema queda al mando de dhcpcd, obviamente el applet en Gnome3.8 de red no lo detecta pero bueeeee, no todo en la vida es perfecto y prefiero mil veces vivir sin applet de red que quedarme sin trabajar (y es que trabajo con glassfish2 sobre netbeans, llevando hasta ahora dos semanas de retrasos pero todo es por el bien de la humanidad XD).

Por ahora es lo único que he podido encontrar hasta el momento de todos los problemas que he tenido y bueno, se me ha ocurrido "la brillante idea" de actualizar el árbol de portage pese a que ya lo hice hace un par de semanas atrás y debido a que instalé KDE en medio de la desesperación de un entorno gráfico (de todas maneras lo iba a instalar porque quería probarlo pero igual, me quedo con Gnome, ya saben, cuestiones de gustos   :Razz:  los cuales no han cambiado desde que mi mente comparaba a ambos y hasta la fecha me convence KDE pese a haber pasado casi 5 años desde que me inicié en Linux, aquel día que tomé la píldora roja [jejejeje haciendo alusión a matrix =P]) pues tengo que esperar a que se actualice el sistema con casi 1GB de actualizaciones con paquetes que la mayoría son KDE el resto son aislado de los cuales recuerdo: "google-chrome", "libreoffice", etc... Espero a que termine y veamos que resultado me da portage en los problemas con "emerge @preseved-rebuild"

----------

